# Mac mini early 2009 : 8 go RAM



## Anderssonpaul (9 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un Mac mini early 2009 avec 2ghz ,2go de ddr3 la nvidia 9400 et un disque de 320 à 7200 rpm  (10.6.6).

Et quand j'utilise Aperture 3, j'arrive a une taille de swap de 2 go et fatalement l'application est lente ,donc j'envisage de passé à 4 go de DDR3 .
Mais j'ai installé Lion sur une partions secondaire et je me rend compte que 4 go ça va être aussi limite . Donc une seule solution : 8 go .

Mais Apple dit que la limite est 4 , mactracker et des gens individus sur le net dissent 8 go .

Il y a t'il des dangers ? (griller la cm etc) ....


Un grand merci d'avance !

Prix :
4 go --> 50 euros
8 go --> 100 euros


----------



## techlille (10 Mars 2011)

en effet ta machine est donnée pour 4Go max...
tu peux tester au pire ca démarre pas, tu grilleras rien...mais selon moi ca démarrera pas en 8Go...


----------



## Pat1763 (10 Mars 2011)

Je suis sur 8 GO depuis plusieurs mois sur un Mini Late 2009 et cela tourne comme une horloge (iStats ne montre pas d'activité anormale). J'utilise jusqu'à 6 GO en réel, toutes applis confondues, dont 5,80 pour une seule, celle qui m'avait poussée à gonfler la RAM.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (10 Mars 2011)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Je suis sur 8 GO depuis plusieurs mois sur un Mini Late 2009 et cela tourne comme une horloge (iStats ne montre pas d'activité anormale). J'utilise jusqu'à 6 GO en réel, toutes applis confondues, dont 5,80 pour une seule, celle qui m'avait poussée à gonfler la RAM.



Merci pour ton feed back !

J'ai été choqué quand j'ai vu la consommation en ram du Lion ! Alors quand j'imagine Aperture 3+ Lion


----------



## Invité (10 Mars 2011)

Pareil, j'ai le même. 
Ca tourne impec avec les 8Go.
Si sur la même fournée on fait tourner //, Toshop CS5, Sheepshaver (pas en même temps, hein !) on arrive à se retrouver avec un peu de swap quand même&#8230;
Autant prévoir large ! 

Je sais où t'as prévu d'acheter, mais pour OWC, j'ai pas trouvé de concurrents ! (je n'ai malheureusement pas d'actions&#8230;  )

Edit :

Je crois qu'il faut faire la MaJ du Firmware pour que les 8Go soient reconnus. 
Sur mon Mini acheté d'occaz c'était fait&#8230;


----------



## Anderssonpaul (10 Mars 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Pareil, j'ai le même.
> Ca tourne impec avec les 8Go.
> Si sur la même fournée on fait tourner //, Toshop CS5, Sheepshaver (pas en même temps, hein !) on arrive à se retrouver avec un peu de swap quand même
> Autant prévoir large !
> ...



Merci pour ton feed back !
Sur ramshopping.fr elle coute 100 euros et c'est de la kingston . je vais encore réfléchir les prix peuvent encore diminuer ?


----------



## Invité (10 Mars 2011)

Ouais, ça m'avait fait 80 chez OWC en janvier.
C'est toujours le même tarif en ce moment


----------



## iDoctor (6 Juin 2011)

.....


----------



## gibus67 (8 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
Je me permets de me rattacher à ce fil car je suis dans le meme cas :
Mac Mini début 2010 : firmware :  MM31.00AD.B00    SMC : 1.35f1
J'ai un kit 8Go pret à etre monté et j'hésite.
Comment peut-on savoir si ce firmware update 1.2 est déja installé ou pas ?
S'applique-t-il quelle que soit la version firmware listée dans les informations système ?
Je ne voudrais pas faire de betises en appliquent une maj a tort ... Merci
Une curiosité sur le site support Apple au sujet du firmware update 1.2 :
- dans la version anglaise c'est supposé ameliorer la compatibilité des kits memoire
avec les minis (ce qui correspond à ce qu'on recherche)
- dans la version française c'est censé corriger les bruits émis par le dvd
au démarrage (peut-etre les bruits que j'entends et qui m'inquiètent un peu)
Si cela pouvait faire les deux ce serait merveilleux !


----------



## Invité (8 Juin 2011)

Tu fais la MaJ.
Si l'ordi l'accepte, c'est qu'elle est compatible et non installée.
Sinon, ben il n'acceptera pas si elle est installée, inutile en fonction du modèle, etc

Pour le bien qu'elle fait, je ne sais pas, mais mon lecteur de Dvd ne fait pas beaucoup de bruit et mes 8Go sont bien là !


----------



## ccciolll (18 Mai 2014)

Je viens me rajouter dans la discussion.

QQun-t'il réussi à mettre 8Go sur un EARLY 2009 ? (et si oui comment (quel type de RAM il faut, quelles manips )?)
Car c'est bien la question de départ et les seuls qui ont répondu en disant y être parvenu l'ont fait avec un LATE 2009 et un EARLY 2010. C'est pas la même chose.


----------



## Invité (18 Mai 2014)

D'après MacTracker, c'est 8Go aussi pour le Early 2009.
C'est la même Ram que le Late :  204-pin PC3-8500 (1066 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM
et à priori, je suppose qu'il faut aussi faire la MaJ du firmware : http://support.apple.com/downloads/Mac_mini_EFI_Firmware_Update_1_2


----------



## ccciolll (18 Mai 2014)

Oui, c'est aussi ce que je lis ici et là. J'aurais été rassuré de lire qqun qui l'aurait essayé et réussi.

De toutes façons, je n'ai pas encore la RAM donc on verra bien si j'en trouve dans mes prix.


----------



## Etienne000 (18 Mai 2014)

C'est possible, il faut de la So-Dimm en 1,35V à 1067 ou 1333Mhz


----------



## ccciolll (18 Mai 2014)

Tiens, c'est la première fois que je lis l'info sur le voltage.
C'est spécifique ?
Ou n'importe quelle RAM qui affiche DDR3 SODIMM 1066 conviendra ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h46 ----------

Ah, si autre question ; suis-je obligé de changer les deux à l'identique où puis-je faire cohabiter des ram différentes ?

Et aussi, puis-je n'en mettre qu'une seule (admettons, j'en trouve une de 4 GB, mais une seule, ben je la mets en attendant de trouver mieux, quoi).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h50 ----------

Et, comme pour moi tout ça c'est du Guatémaltèque (ouais, laissons les Chinois tranquille 5 secondes), est ce que du "-Non-ECC DIMM HyperX Blu" c'est pareil ou c'est autre chose et il faut absolument que ça s'appelle So DiMM ?


----------



## ccciolll (21 Mai 2014)

Je lui remets un up à celle là car pour l'instant je reste dans le flou avec ces dernières questions.

EDIT : 
il semblerait que le mac Mini n'exige pas des barrettes par paire. 2 ram différentes pourraient cohabiter. C'est juste conseillé car 2 RAM jumelles fonctionnent mieux ensemble.
Donc une de 4 Go + rien en face, c'est possible.
Et un de 4go + une de 1 Go en face, possible aussi.

Ensuite, pour les charabia de mémoire, il semblerait (mais c'est ce que je n'arrive pas à déterminer avec certitude) que à partir du moment ou on a DDR3, c'est bon, ça passera sur le macmini (ensuite, évidemment, pas la peine de prendre des 16 Go ou des DDR3-2133 en espérant améliorer les performances, le maximum géré étant du DDR3-1066 et 4go par barrette).
Et si j'ai bien compris ce qu'annonce la-roulette-russe-du-savoir : DDR3 c'est forcément du SODIMM car DDR3 c'est une variante de SODIMM.

Donc la seule chose IMPORTANTE à surveiller dans les annonces, serait la mention « DDR3 ».
C'est ça ?

EDIT : ach, c'est pas ça, DDR3 existe aussi bien en DIMM qu'en SO-DIMM
bondjou que c'est compliqué !

Donc dansles annonces il y aurait 2 critères IMPORTANTs derrière lesquels tout serait compatible sur le macmini : que ce soit du SO DIMM et que ce soit AUSSi du DDR3 ?
C'est bon ce coup -ci ?



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h02 ----------

Du coup j'auto-répond à une de mes anciennes questions, l'annonce -Non-ECC DIMM HyperX Blu"  n'est pas compatbile.
C'est du 240 broches (indiqué dans l'annonce) donc c'est du DIMM
Le SO-Dimm ayant, lui, 204 broches.

Par contre, encore un truc que je pige pas.
Mac tracker donne
204-pin PC3-8500 (1066 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM

Et sur roulette-russe-du-savoir-pédia, ils donnent : 
PC3-8500 : Barrette de mémoire DDR3-SDRAM conçues pour être cadencées à 533 MHz utilisant des puces de mémoire DDR3-*1066*, avec une bande passante de 8,53 Go/s.
&#8230;
PC3-17000 : Barrette de mémoire DDR3-SDRAM conçues pour être cadencées à *1 066* MHz utilisant des puces de mémoire DDR3-2133, avec une bande passante de 17,0 Go/s.

Alors je suis perdu.
MacTracker donne le PC3-8500 à 533 Mhz et Mactracker le donne à 1066 Mhz.
Gné ?


REREEDIT

Hem&#8230;

Donc, sur commentcamarche, je trouve la réponse suivante : 


			
				flo88 a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> Il faut faire un distinguo entre désignation commercial (PC3-8500), fréquence commercial (basé sur un signal double, DDR3-1066) et la fréquence réel (533Mhz)



Pas évident de s'y retrouver dans tout ce bordel !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h34 ----------

Bon
va-t'on y arriver ?

Donc je lis maintenant ici que, non, on ne peut pas prendre ce qu'on veut.

La macmini est fait pour de la PC3 8500 (DDR3 1066), qu'il peut à la rigueur supporter du PC3 10600 (DDR3 1333) mais pas au-delà (la carte mère, apparemment, ne les lirait pas).

Ça réduit donc le champ.

Et, à tout hasard (même si j'imagine que ça grève un peu les performances, mais le marché de l'occasion étant ce qu'il est) est-ce qu'on peut aller plus bas ? Exemple, mettre de la PC3 6400 (DDR3 800) ?


----------



## Invité (21 Mai 2014)

En règle générale, tu peux prendre une (1) évolution supérieure. Mais ce n'est pas une règle écrite dans le granit non plus
Mais jamais un modèle antérieur.


----------



## ccciolll (22 Mai 2014)

D'accord.

Maintenant je sais quoi chercher. Enfin j'ai l'impression de savoir.


----------



## ccciolll (23 Août 2014)

En résumé (parce que c'est un peu le fouillis cette affaire)

Le macmini est fait pour de la PC3 8500 (DDR3 1066), et il peut à la rigueur supporter du PC3 10600 (DDR3 1333) mais pas au-delà (la carte mère, apparemment, ne les lirait pas).

Et pour le détail, on cherche de la
204-pin  SO-DIMM 

je crois que tout est dit

DDR DIMM


----------



## JPTK (24 Août 2014)

ccciolll a dit:


> En résumé (parce que c'est un peu le fouillis cette affaire)
> 
> Le macmini est fait pour de la PC3 8500 (DDR3 1066), et il peut à la rigueur supporter du PC3 10600 (DDR3 1333) mais pas au-delà (la carte mère, apparemment, ne les lirait pas).
> 
> ...



Ah merde je viens de m'acheter un mini late 2009 (je ne l'ai pas encore reçu) et on m'avait donné 2 barrettes de 4 go - 204-pin PC3-12800 (1600 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM. Ça ira pas ?? 

EDIT : bon bah c'est mort, je suis vert....


----------



## Invité (24 Août 2014)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah merde je viens de m'acheter un mini late 2009 (je ne l'ai pas encore reçu) et on m'avait donné 2 barrettes de 4 go - 204-pin PC3-12800 (1600 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM. Ça ira pas ??
> 
> EDIT : bon bah c'est mort, je suis vert....



Confirmation donc.
On peut monter une Ram d'une génération (en général), mais rarement de 2

Bah, JPTK, t'es quite pour un billet de 100 !


----------



## ccciolll (25 Août 2014)

Tu peux toujours vendre tes 2 barrette en occaz pour financer l'achat de 2 autres inférieures en occaz aussi.


----------



## JPTK (25 Août 2014)

Oui c'est ce que j'essaye de faire, un échange serait même idéal mais c'est peu probable.
Je suis vert, le mac mini m'a coûté 120 , c'était une bonne affaire, maintenant un peu moins.


----------



## ccciolll (26 Août 2014)

un late 2009 à 120  ça reste une bonne affaire, au vu des prix habituellement pratiqués. Le mien je l'ai payé 150.


----------



## ccciolll (28 Août 2014)

EDIT : si ton macmini late 2009 à 120 euros te parait trop cher, tu me le dis, je peux t'en débarrasser au même prix, par exemple.


----------



## JPTK (28 Août 2014)

Non non j'ai bien conscience que c'est une bonne affaire  c'est juste que je dois débourser 70 &#8364; de plus et que je ne l'avais pas prévu. Mais bon les barrettes devraient partir à au moins 40 &#8364; et j'ai des pièces mac à vendre aussi. Je vais également vendre mon mini de 2006 (transformé en 2.1 avec 4 go de ram), pas bien cher car il n'a plus de son à moins de passer par une carte externe.

Moi ce que je voulais c'était un mac qui puisse faire tourner Yosemite si besoin et surtout avec 8 go de ram et une partie graphique plus sérieuse, mission totalement remplie donc. Par contre je me demande si je vais pas rester sous Snow encore un moment !


----------



## ccciolll (19 Septembre 2014)

Ayant eu des pb pour installer ma RAM (une barrette que j'avais mal enfoncée), je peux aussi préciser pour ceux que ça intéresserait que la BANK 0 c'est celle du dessous (et donc la BANK 1 celle du dessus).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h07 ----------

Par contre, qqun sait-il ce que signifie « ECC : Désactivées », si c'est embêtant, et s'il faut y remédier comment faire.


----------



## Invité (19 Septembre 2014)

Il me semble que c'est la correction d'erreurs (pour les serveurs)
Ca ne concerne pas les barrettes des Mac (sauf peut être feu les XServe ?)


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Septembre 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Il me semble que c'est la correction d'erreurs (pour les serveurs)
> Ca ne concerne pas les barrettes des Mac (sauf peut être feu les XServe ?)



La RAM ECC c'est de la ram pour serveur, donc physique. Présente sur les Mac Pro et Xserve effectivement. Ca concerne effectivement la correction d'erreurs 



> Un code correcteur est une technique de codage basée sur la redondance. Elle est destinée à corriger les erreurs de transmission d'une information (plus souvent appelée message) sur une voie de communication peu fiable.
> 
> La théorie des codes correcteurs ne se limite pas qu'aux communications classiques (radio, câble coaxial, fibre optique, etc.) mais également aux supports pour le stockage comme les disques compacts, la mémoire RAM et d'autres applications où l'intégrité des données est importante.
> 
> Source : Wikipedia France


----------

